# Mc 932



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a rip out here that dreams are made of....Vicinity of Mars and Ursa (MC 805/806)the Tuna bite is on. One YFT over 150lbs. At (MC 932/931) boats hooked up one Blue Marlin, 2 White, and One Sailfish. Noble Driller just moved to MC 935 should be holding fish very soon.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the report..


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Is anyone on or around Marlin or Rampowell? We are heading that way in 4 hours.
Maclin


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

that blue water just keeps moving west!!!  thanks for the data! i bet the rip is packed with boats today! shame I am not one of them!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> that blue water just keeps moving west!!!  thanks for the data! i bet the rip is packed with boats today! shame I am not one of them!


Saw at least six....water is crystal clear @ MC 935


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't much about area what is mc 935


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The waterboy said:


> Don't much about area what is mc 935


 
It is an oil platform block number. Mississippi Canyon 935. Long way from Pcola. Off Louisiana.


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for reply about how far & relationship to some of the floaters like nakida


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

MC 935 is 166 Miles on a course of 216 degrees from Perdido Pass Sea Buoy.
There were several tournaments going on this past week I posted this for their benefit. It is not far from Mars and Ursa, If you know here they are at. The Noble Driller is covered up with Big YFT busting all around. 

The murky water around the Petronius and Ram only extends down a little bit. The fish are still there, but you have to fish deeper to get after them.


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for info looking forward to trip in one week may ask a little closer to trip if u have any reports don't get to go very often often appreciate info


----------

